# Is my schedule too much???



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

These are my classes for the upcoming semester:

Sanitation/Nutrition: Monday 9:30am-12:20pm
Aromatics: Tuesday 8:00am-2:00pm
Restaurant Management: Thursday 3:00pm-8:00pm
Saucier: Friday 8:00am-1:00pm
Basic Garde Manger: Friday 4:00pm-9:00pm
Purchasing: Saturday 9:30am-12:20pm
Lodging Operations: Distant Education



Is this too much for one semester (22 academic credits)? If it is what should I drop? Any suggestions?


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

That's quite a lot. I'm surprised you didn't need special permission to go over 18 credits.

That being said, there seems to be no conflict should they all require final exams. You might have to actually study a bit for the management class, but since you have experience working a lot of hours, it shouldn't be too difficult fitting it all in! 

Kuan


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

More importantly, how do YOU feel about it? Are you comfortable on your schedule? If you have the slightest inkling of apprehension that you can't make the commitment to excellence, drop a class. It will you save you a lot of stress and burn-out of dropping a class later on after exerting so much effort and having EVERYTHING suffer. 
My wife, the chronic over-achiever is finishing her Masters' and also runs two businesses, helps with our two-year-old, and oh btw everyone, we are expecting a baby in June. My wife will walk for her diploma 8 mos pregnant....
I'm tellin' ya. Its' all in the shoes.


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

You're correct, kuan. I needed permission to go over 19 units, however. I got it this morning and added the final 3-unit class. Working and going to school that much?!?! I can't think of a better way to prepare for the real world hours. The provost asked me why I wanted this many units. He thought it to be a bit much. Nevertheless he agreed to allow the overload because my GPA was good enough. This is gonna be interesting............


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

dear jeff,
please remember to take time for yourself and family. you need to be able to fit that time in, too. because all work and no play, can lead to burn out. as long as you can balance it all, then i say go for it.
kat


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

When do you get to sleep -- between classes and work?  On its own without considering any other part of your life, as a class schedule it looks very workable. Good chunks of time off each day (well, except Friday). A good mix of practical hands-on and theoretical. *HOWEVER:*

What's the deadline for dropping courses with no penalty? Can you try that sked for a couple of weeks and see how you feel? Peachcreek is absolutely right: what matters is YOU and the way you feel about taking on all that work (AND work AND family, too!). We all know what a hard-working over-achiever you are  but don't push yourself to the point of constant exhaustion.

Love, Mom


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

I have 6 weeks to take the classes before I can drop without penalty (other than money gone). Since my _new_ job is a graveyard shift from 11pm-7am I'll be ok. But I made a few errors in posting my schedule:

My Cost Control class is a distant education (online) course, therefore no "class" on Wednesday. Other than that it's all the same. Still 22 units.

One more thing I like about doing this: If I keep all of the classes and complete 14 units per semester, I can get my Bachelor's by Fall of 2004. 

Thanks as always, mom

Your son`


----------



## bloat (Apr 22, 2002)

It can be done but it is no fun. I am at JWU Denver. Full-time school 7am-1pm and work 2-11. On the bright side I have Sundays free. Additionally we are on the block system so I have only one class to think about at a time. With multiple classes you might have to limit outside work.


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

Part of my reasoning behind taking this class load is my attempt to emulate a formal cooking school environment in its hours. You know, Mon-Fri 7am-1pm. I don't want a Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday or Friday to pass and me not be in school. Saturday? I always loved going to school on Saturday.........


----------



## chefbenham (Jan 6, 2003)

that is alot, but i think if youre comfortable then you should go with it. i had 2 quarters at school where i took 22 credits, and one where i took 26 credits. ( of course i had to get special permission for this) just make sure that you are willing to sacrifice much of your life this quarter.


----------

